# trunk leaking



## droppinbottom (Jun 30, 2003)

alright ive got an 04 spec v and the other day i was installing my amp when i noticed the cardboard cover to the spare tire was very soft. to my surprise when i looked in the spare tire well there was about an inch of standing water in there. has anyohe else had any problems like this?


----------



## caveman (Dec 20, 2003)

I havn't heard that one yet. That car should not have left the plant.

*Know your rights*

(short rant)Okay, I'm not tring to sit and bash the Spec V, but I am very frusterated with it. Mine has been to the dealer for so many stupid things, it has become a wast of time, so you will have to exuse me when I get really pissed when I read about major quality problems. Like water in a trunk.

As I was saying, your car should have never left the plant it was built in. They should test for water leaks. Anyway, since it's such a major screw up and the dammage has already been done, I would call a lemon lawyer and see if the dealer can buy your car back. 

Some of you might say, it's only water, but, did it cause any other dammage. Will your car rust because of it, will it stink later on down the road. You can just have it fixed, but I would want a new one myself. It's up to you. Lemon lawyers are free though, so if the dealer gives you crap fixing your car, just pick up the phone. However, just to let you know. Sadly, water in the trunk might not be bad enough for the dealer to recall your car. As long as it runs safly, it is hard to prove a car is a lemon. They don't care about little things, it has to be something major.


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

just take it back to the dealer, they should fix this


----------



## droppinbottom (Jun 30, 2003)

tekmode said:


> just take it back to the dealer, they should fix this



yeah that is what i thought. i dropped off the car tuesday night and left it with them all day wednesday. last night when i picked up the car(service dept closed) i found a note that said they were ordering the cardboard piece for the tire well and that the problem was coming from the right rear tire. (when it is raining the water is getting thrown up from tire) well as it would be it was raining last night and after making my hour drive from the dealership i looked in the car this morning to find 1. no carpet in my car. 2 water in the tire well. i called the dealership and they said they for got to put carpet back in.


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

holy sh*t dude, that sux. i had the dealer replace my carboard piece because the last time they fixed my car, the shop left it in the rain (the cardboard plate itself)... they resealed my trunk and gave me a new plate. you should consider finding a new dealer to go to...sounds like that one sux a$$. and always check things before you drive off.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Silvspec86 said:


> holy sh*t dude, that sux. i had the dealer replace my carboard piece because the last time they fixed my car, the shop left it in the rain (the cardboard plate itself)... they resealed my trunk and gave me a new plate. you should consider finding a new dealer to go to...sounds like that one sux a$$. and always check things before you drive off.


that blows i am having the same prob with my 96 all my stuff gets wet in the trunk every time it rains i called the dealer and they said that it is a real prob with the trunks of all sentras and silvias i dont know what they are going to do about it but it has been a prob since they started making the b14 and they havent fixed it yet! :thumbdwn:


----------



## Yamakasi (Jun 11, 2003)

apachewoolf said:


> that blows i am having the same prob with my 96 all my stuff gets wet in the trunk every time it rains i called the dealer and they said that it is a real prob with the trunks of all sentras and silvias i dont know what they are going to do about it but it has been a prob since they started making the b14 and they havent fixed it yet! :thumbdwn:


This reminds me of a problem I had with a dealer (doesn't have much to do with the trunk, but it does have to do with Dealers that don't know much).

I had a problem with my heating. It can get pretty cold in Canada in winter, and there was a known problem with the heating box and the protective seal around it. Anyways, hot air was not coming through from the driver's side at the top of the window or in the face, my window would take like 2 hours to defrost on my side (ok, a little exageration) but you get the point.

I bring it to the dealer, they say it's a known problem, I get my car back later that day, I test out the heating, worked fine. I didn' thave to use my car for 2 days after that. After those 2 days, I go back outside, it was even colder than the previous weeks, start the car, open the heating, no more heating on my side. I call up Nissan, they sound puzzled, I bring the car in, the guy sits in tests the heating, calls up for a rendez-vous for another day. I bring my car that day, they call me in the middle of the day : "Your car is ready, we didn't change a thing. It's a normal thing that you don't get any heat on the driver's side, thank you."



I called up another dealer, asked them if it was normal. They said no. So I brought it there and they fixed it.

Basically, don't stay at 1 dealer if they shit you around. The garantee has to be respected by any Nissan Dealer.


----------



## dheape (Oct 30, 2003)

My B12 and my Sisters B13 have leaking trunks. Niether of us really use the Trunk though. We just took an Inch drill bit and drilled 6 holes in the bottom.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

dheape said:


> My B12 and my Sisters B13 have leaking trunks. Niether of us really use the Trunk though. We just took an Inch drill bit and drilled 6 holes in the bottom.


makes it hard for me though i want to put a system in it but i cant because they cant fix the trunk lol


----------



## droppinbottom (Jun 30, 2003)

i feel the same way i had to take my amp out of my trunk for the dealership to work on my car. i plan on putting a nice system in the car so the trunk is not gonna leak. im paying too much money for a car to have it leak!


----------



## 1fastpizzaboy (Jul 20, 2003)

*same problem. took three times to fix*

I first noticed the problem while at work. (I DRIVE A LOT!) The trunk filled after I had the car 3 months! the first fix the dealer inprovised a fix. they put epoxy everywhere. that fix did not hold. the second time I went in nissan had a service notice about the problem but they still did not have a kit to fix it. another seal, another leak. nissan now has a kit to fix the problem and your dealership should be abe to fix it on the first shot. Looks like we got the cars built friday at 4:25! :balls:


----------

